
Deforestation and world population sustainability: a quantitative analysis - anigbrowl
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-63657-6
======
Gys
> Based on the current resource consumption rates and best estimate of
> technological rate growth our study shows that we have very low probability,
> less than 10% in most optimistic estimate, to survive without facing a
> catastrophic collapse.

Aiiii

------
eindiran
This was discussed last week in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23979744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23979744)

------
darth_avocado
As long as the stock market is going up....

